# Rattle in 1st Gear



## MStrutt (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi,

Im hoping someone can help with mechanical knowledge.

I have a Nissan Almera Tino (not exciting I know) and it has developed a rattle when I pull away in first gear. It runs fine, I cant hear the exhaust blowing and there does not appear to be any leaks.

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Does it sound like an engine rattle or an exhaust rattle.


----------



## MStrutt (Feb 20, 2009)

Nissanman7166 said:


> Does it sound like an engine rattle or an exhaust rattle.


Hi,

It sounds like its coming from the exhaust, but I cannot here any other excess noise to suggest blowing.


----------



## MStrutt (Feb 20, 2009)

All sorted! 

I jacked the car and and removed the wheel and found a facia plate on the flexible part of the exhaust that had rusted and fallen away and was sliding up and down the exhaust causing the rattling.

I took a pair of plyers and a hacksaw to it and took it away. Now no more rattle!

Happy Days!


----------

